# BBQ Roast  Meat and Greet Benefit for Spanky



## STEINFISHSKI

Don't forget to bring a dessert along and your checkbook for the auction items! 

*There is a party at the FOP that ends at 2pm, so we will not be able to set up or start anything until after then.*

Schedule of Events

*2pm - 3pm* - prep for the bbq event.

Food prep, slideshow, DJ, Silent Auction table, dessert table, greeting table.
*
3pm - 5pm* Guests to begin arriving - I will have a table set up at the entrance to collect donations, I will have name tags, sign in list, information. My wife has offered to assist me at the greeting table.

Be sure to check out the cash bar. There will also be a cooler with lemonade available for the kids at the dessert table.

Check out the silent auction table to see if you would like to bid on any of the items. We have a combo turkey/deer hunt donated by Thunderhead, Some wolf plaques donated by Michael Wagner, A BBQ package donated by Richtee, and Coho's Aim has provided a Stinger Spoon package, and an Offshore Tackle package to bid on. Also the pay it forward box will be auctioned off. I will bring extra bid sheets in case anyone would like to add any additional items to place in the auction. All proceeds from auction to go to Dan.

*5pm - 7pm* Quick Prayer then Buffet style food service. We will need a few volunteers to help out as needed on the food line. Let me know as you sign in if you are able to help out with the food service.

*7pm-8pm* Roast begins for Dan. I will get us started and then hand the microphone to anyone else who wishes to participate. Let's have some fun with this and don't be shy.

*8pm* - Last call for silent auction items. If there are no bids on any of the items we will sell them on E-Bay or M-S classifieds to raise money for Dan.

>*8:30pm - ?* The party will continue.

Once the final donations are in we will present them to Dan and he can say a few words if he chooses to.

If there are leftovers we can open up a chow line later on in the evening.

We will try to clean as we go and try to clean things up a bit before the last people leave.

*We will be having a Roast / Benefit for Spanky *

*Saturday October 17, 2009.*

*Time : 3pm to ? with buffet style dinner service starting at 5pm.*

*Location will be at the FOP in Coloma near the 94 and 196 corridor, just off 94 exit 39.*
at 3470 Angling Rd. Coloma, MI 49038










*What we have in mind is a family oriented event for all ages:*

A full competition smoked BBQ feast that Dan will be proud of! *We recommend a* *donation of* *$ 10 per person, $ 25 max per family.* If you would like to attend and donation recommendation is an issue, please donate what you can. No friends will be turned away because they cannot afford to attend.


There will be a cash bar available on site for our guests. 

Fish-On Scot will be providing his DJ services for the event.

*We are asking all of our Michigan-Sportsman Forum guests to please bring along a desert to pass.* The Smoked-Meat forum members and our own Danger Dan will be donating and smoking the meats and beans for us so be sure to thank them and let them know what you thought of dinner.:corkysm55 

Everyone will be welcome to share a picture, story, or anecdote, about Dan. So, as long as the comments are not hurtful and are in good fun... anything goes.  

*Our cause:*

Three months ago Dan was diagnosed with cancer that has spread. Dans concern was selfless; he only wanted to raise awareness of early detection and to encourage others to get tested early. Since Dan is self employed and going on disability we would like an opportunity to get everyone together, have some fun, and roast Dan as payback for all of his years of cracking the wise at our expenses. This is a chance for us to thank and honor him for his friendship, active roles in our fisheries management, and tireless efforts to help his fellow anglers and BBQ enthusiasts alike. Friends like Dan dont come along often enough in life so we would like to give something back to him to express that we care about him and that he will not have to go through this alone. 

More details about Dans cause can be found by following this link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302689

*All* proceeds raised from this Benefit will go directly to Dan to help with the cost of his ongoing medical treatment and to help with his medical bills. 

For our out of town guests We have blocked out 10 rooms, 5 with 2 doubles and 5 with kings at the Ramada Inn in Watervliet . This is a great hotel, 3 miles away and is newly built as of 2 years ago. The best rate they can give us is 89.00 a night, you need to mention the Michigan Sportsman when making reservations. I-94 and M-140 @ Exit 41 Watervliet, MI 49098. Phone: 269-463-7946 

If you cannot attend, but would like to make a donation for this cause please contact me and I will give directions to handle any such requests privately. 

*We are looking for more volunteers for clean up. *

Please respond to this thread or by pm or e-mail if you are planning on attending, we have plenty of room at this location for everyone, and hopefully we can get people connected to carpool to the event as needed. This is going to be great!


----------



## tgafish

Dang it:rant: That's my first day of my whitetail hunt in Ontario. I had dreams of smothering a pair of overalls with spawn and attending! E-mail coming Tim


----------



## Firemedic

I beleive I am off, so I'd attend! Dan has been a great friend to me since I have met him, one of the nicest guys I know.


----------



## Michihunter

STEINFISHSKI Perhaps you can set up a Paypal account that can be used for contributions. Any idea of the general vicinity you are considering for this event?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I have also recommended the paypal option, but I do not want to handle any of the monetary donations personally at this point. I would rather have them go straight to Dan and he does not have a paypal account set up, or at least have one set up yet. (Hint hint if you are reading this Dan) Sometimes people get weird with money involved and I would like to keep things clean and simple and have everyone know exactly where any donations go. We will have a system in place to ensure that all raffle, auction, and entry donations are accounted for and presented at the end of the benefit.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I'll be there, timing is great, collection of Spawn, big kids swimming pool, and wahlaaa, "Spawn Wrestling", should draw in quite the crowd.


----------



## kingfisher2

Stein, please update me with a method to donate. BTW, 3 years ago you gave me the recipe to that killer chile you make. It's now a big hit out west here at all the tailgate parties and fishing outings. Just takes too long to make!

Marc


----------



## J-Lee

I will try to make it, will help any way I can. Dan has gone out of his way to help myself and many others here.


----------



## FREEPOP

Man, I don't understand why this happens to all the good people :sad:

We'll be there.


----------



## Mister ED

Looking at the calander right now, I should be able to be there.

Tim - As long as this does not change ... I should be able to be there early to help in set up ... or what ever.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

If the date doesn't change I will be there! Depending on location, the wife/kids may or may not come. I could also help set up depending on location. I'll keep my eye on this thread...

Tim, I have an electric smoker cabinet that you could borrow if needed. It's a home made deal, but works great for large loads. I think the temps cycle from 120 to 170 deg F...so smoking takes a couple hours depending on thickness of the meats. I primarily use it for fish...it can smoke 5 gallons of fillets at a time.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I updated the location! Mark (2PawsRiver) has donated the rental of the FOP hall for our use. Thanks Mark! This location should serve us very nicely and be convenient for many of our guests.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Actually it's a "Mark" thing. Mark, "Adjusted3" and I are going to split it. It's really not that much and Mark is going to hang a "FishDogCo" Banner and I'm going to hang a "PreScoutedAdventures" Banner and we're going to both write the whole thing off.:evil:


----------



## Steve

Where is the FOP hall located?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I updated the top post with the address, and will continue to update details as we go. So there will always be the most current needs and details listed on the top of this thread on the first page.


----------



## Whit1

It looks like my wife and I will be there.


----------



## Richtee

Thank you for the legwork folks. I'm one of Dan's BBQ comp partners, and I plan on being there as well-

Rich T


----------



## Spanky

Wow, cash bar, I think I am free that day, I'll be there too!

Hey Rich, welcome to the Michigan sportsman forums buddy. Good to have ya here too. Must be the keepers of the post button are lettin ya play here too!:lol: Musta passed the security clearance.

Thanks folks for all the effort and work, I truly appreciate it, and if Milt's commin down, then I know it gonna be fun!

Speedo..............................check
spawn bibs.........................check
golden goby........................check


good to go!


----------



## FREEPOP

Oh no the speedo. I'm gonna have to bring the restraints to keep Scarletfever at bay


----------



## Frantz

Where is the cheapest place to stay around there? I things go well the wife and I will be down.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

When you get the name of that hotel make sure and let me know. I'll make sure it's a place you want bring your wife to.


----------



## Whit1

2PawsRiver said:


> When you get the name of that hotel make sure and let me know. I'll make sure it's a place you want bring your wife to.


Schik's Lakeside Resort?????? I think it was something like that. It ain't one of those where ya pee in the corner is it? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## AL D.

I will try my best to be there for the BBQ. Al:chillin:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> Schik's Lakeside Resort??????



I know that the owner has been having some pretty bad health issues for the last year and is daughter has been doing double duty, taking care of him and the business.

I spoke with one of the officers that works that area. He says it is a decent little family run business and you should be comfortable there.

See you at the BBQ, I'll be bringing my better half as well.


----------



## adjusted3

Whit, You will not have an issue there. They are just down the street from me.. Just keep in mind that the word resort in Coloma is a strong word....Not like your "resort" in the Bahamas!!

It is an older resort, dating back to the 60's..you should feel right at home!!!

At first glance it looks like a strip motel when you pull up to it. but they do have a few limited ammenities. I rented out 1/2 of this resort for my daughters wedding for guests and others a few years ago. The owners are very nice, the rooms are however a bit dated but very clean. 

You have my number, or if you have lost it get it from me on the night of the BBQ and Darla and I will take you 2 to breakfast Sunday morning. My treat. 

Mark


----------



## Whit1

adjusted3 said:


> Whit, You will not have an issue there. They are just down the street from me.. Just keep in mind that the word resort in Coloma is a strong word....Not like your "resort" in the Bahamas!!
> 
> It is an older resort, dating back to the 60's..you should feel right at home!!!
> 
> At first glance it looks like a strip motel when you pull up to it. but they do have a few limited ammenities. I rented out 1/2 of this resort for my daughters wedding for guests and others a few years ago. The owners are very nice, the rooms are however a bit dated but very clean.
> 
> You have my number, or if you have lost it get it from me on the night of the BBQ and Darla and I will take you 2 to breakfast Sunday morning. My treat.
> 
> Mark


Mark, I understand about the word "resort", but I'm not sure about your use of the phrase "a bit dated" and how I should feel "right at home." Somehow me thinks this is not a compliment.........:lol:

I'll see you Sat. night and we can talk breakfast, but you have no need to do a "My treat" thing. 

I no longer have your number.


----------



## fish-on

The Arents just put in that hotel/waterpark thingy in couple years back and thats real close too.Not sure what a room costs there but can find out if anyone needs to know.Can't remember the name,, Joe something I think.


Ok guys name yer poision.

Country
blues
rock new
rock old school
50's
60's
70's
80's
rap/hip-hop.... boy, that should get mark dance'in on the tables hehehehe.

or a mix of all

I've got the top 100 billboards from 1949 till now so if ya heard it, then I prolly have it.
Besides about 3 truckloads of cd's

So,,,



name yer poision.ne_eye:


----------



## Frantz

rock old school
50's
60's
70's

Big band and swing is always good for me.


----------



## Frantz

I called them last night, Schick Resort and they said they are closed after Labor day and to check somewhere else. Did someone tell them about my chili or something and now they want me gone?


----------



## Whit1

Frantz said:


> rock old school
> 50's
> 60's
> 70's




Notice I left out Big Band!!


----------



## Whit1

I got the motel wrong. We are staying at the Paw Paw Lake Motel.


----------



## Frantz

Whit1 said:


> Notice I left out Big Band!!


You know as a Moderator you can go back and fix that, it's not to late.


----------



## Whit1

Frantz said:


> You know as a Moderator you can go back and fix that, it's not to late.


Nope! Big band, rythm and blues, and jazz are my least favorite kinds of music. Give me late '50s to mid 60s rock and roll any day. :lol:


----------



## fish-on

Hehehehehe,what no frank sanatra lovers out there hehehehe.:yikes::evil::evil:

Think I may have a few fishin tunes buried in there some wheres too.

Now was thinkin to myself,, hmmmmm

APPLE BETTY

hmmmmmmmm

:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55:lol::lol:


----------



## AL D.

Dang it I have to pass because my brother in law is getting married that day.............. Al :help:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

That's about 25 replies so far on this thread, please don't forget to bring a desert to pass.:corkysm55 

Only 4 weeks to go folks, please sign up early so we can make sure we have plenty of food available and can anticipate the size of the crowd for set up!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Spanky

I'll be there to make sure these guys don't screw up the BBQ, and I might as well let them use a real BBQ pit too, after all we are all friends. I will have my wife and two sons(young men now).

Looks to be a grand time!


----------



## Frantz

Hey, who the hell invited that guy?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Don't forget some good roast material either! I have about 5 minutes together so far to kick this thing off, but am hoping not to go it alone!:evilsmile


----------



## Whit1

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Don't forget some good roast material either! I have about 5 minutes together so far to kick this thing off, but am hoping not to go it alone!:evilsmile


Someone who was there needs to bring up El Spanko's bowling alley adventure at the White Lake Steelheads on Ice outing a few years ago.


----------



## Spanky

Whit1 said:


> Someone who was there needs to bring up El Spanko's bowling alley adventure at the White Lake Steelheads on Ice outing a few years ago.



Oh God!!!, maybe this aint such a good idea!:yikes:
Whatever ya do, DON'T give the wife the mic, we don't need to hear about 25 yrs of undone "honey do's".


----------



## Burksee

Best wishes to you Dan. We've never met but I've read plenty from and about you here on the site so I think I know a thing or to about you and have formed a favorable opinion of you.  As mentioned you are one of the very good guys. 

I had planned on attending your benefit recently found out my club up north is holding our annual "Kids Kamp" that weekend and my daughter is already packing to go!

I would very much like to make a donation so if there is a paypal account set up please let me know or if there someone out my way is going maybe you could deliver it for me.

Again, nothing but the very best of wishes for you Dan.


----------



## spooledbseries

Hmm this is not to far from me. I might make it out. It would be nice to put some faces with names.


----------



## skipjack1

We will be there, 4 of us. Would not miss it for the world.{unless there is gas fired cannon:yikes: with law enforcement around eh Dan? LMAO} I have known Dan and his great family since 1983. We haveFished together, laughed together, Cried together and fought :rant:with each other. Taught me more {and many others}than he takes credit for about fishin. He is one of my true friends. We are looking forward to it!!! Chris has been askin about the steelies Dan, and when we will be going HUH HUH HUH?
Talk at you soon,

Vince B


----------



## Mister ED

Whit1 said:


> Someone who was there needs to bring up El Spanko's bowling alley adventure at the White Lake Steelheads on Ice outing a few years ago.


----------



## Whit1

That's a great start.........:lol:




Mister ED said:


>


----------



## Steve

Man you guys have picture archives so far back it's scary.


----------



## Spanky

Oh My! thats embarrassing.:SHOCKED:

Ok, I have reserved a room at the Ramada in waterveliet, and there are still rooms left. I think for those who stay the night,( or live close by) we could get together at the waffle house next door to the hotel for sunday breakfast.

Check out is at 11 am for the room, so maybe we could meet for breakfast around 8-9. If enough folks are interested in that part, maybe we could have them open the back part for us, If not we can get a big table for 8-10 people.

Vinny, you tell Chris as soon as we get some good rains and a push of fish, I am ready to go.Right now the rivers are pretty skinny. All the rooms are nonsmoking according to the clerk, and I think the King rooms have a fold out couch also, in case you and Andy, and the kids wanna stay the night.


----------



## Frantz

Spanky said:


> Oh My! thats embarrassing.:SHOCKED:
> 
> Ok, I have reserved a room at the Ramada in waterveliet, and there are still rooms left. I think for those who stay the night,( or live close by) we could get together at the waffle house next door to the hotel for sunday breakfast.
> 
> Check out is at 11 am for the room, so maybe we could meet for breakfast around 8-9. If enough folks are interested in that part, maybe we could have them open the back part for us, If not we can get a big table for 8-10 people.
> 
> Vinny, you tell Chris as soon as we get some good rains and a push of fish, I am ready to go.Right now the rivers are pretty skinny. All the rooms are nonsmoking according to the clerk, and I think the King rooms have a fold out couch also, in case you and Andy, and the kids wanna stay the night.


I would be interested, but not at 8-9, maybe closer to 10:00-10:30. I mean I am up and ready to go early in the morning, the old lady though, well, that is days wait.


----------



## Frantz

I just booked a room at the Ramada. I tried to talk her down in price, but no go. I told her I would only pay $69.00 and would bring my own pillows and that for $49.00, I would bring blankets and make the wife vacuum. She didn't bite.


----------



## Spanky

Frantz said:


> I would be interested, but not at 8-9, maybe closer to 10:00-10:30. I mean I am up and ready to go early in the morning, the old lady though, well, that is days wait.


well, we'll just take it as it comes and see what everyone wants to do on sunday. I am flexible and love my sleep too!


----------



## FREEPOP

If we were to bring our camper, would sleeping the parking lot be acceptable?


----------



## DangerDan

Spanky said:


> and I might as well let them use a real BBQ pit too, after all we are all friends.


So your sayin all those shopping carts I rounded up was a waste of time then...

I thought it would be a nice touch...


----------



## Spanky

DangerDan said:


> So your sayin all those shopping carts I rounded up was a waste of time then...
> 
> I thought it would be a nice touch...


Might need them to push me and the Mrs. back to our motel room!


----------



## Rat City Hooker

:lol::lol::lol:

Looking foward to seeing all you crazy fishing people again.

See ya then.
Larry & Val

Speedo did someone mention Speedos.:evil::evil::evil:
Do you remember these pics Spanky.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/boybeach1.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/speedo_guy1.jpg


----------



## Whit1

Rat City Hooker said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Looking foward to seeing all you crazy fishing people again.
> 
> See ya then.
> Larry & Val
> 
> Speedo did someone mention Speedos.:evil::evil::evil:
> Do you remember these pics Spanky.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/boybeach1.jpg
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/speedo_guy1.jpg


 
Scary Mr. Larry..........Scary! :lol:


----------



## adjusted3

Dan, I have to let you know....I am flying in to Kazoo that day at 2:00 from Alabama, Yes I am leaving the office early.... Darla is picking me up and we are headed straight there....All I want to see is a cold one waiting for me...And you are there chosen one!!! Be safe my friend!

Mark


----------



## Spanky

Mark, I will have a cold one or two for ya, and Larry, as you can see, I have had a hard time maintaining my weight!


----------



## Frantz

Mark, I will bring you a little something to save me the mailing also, I will bring you a can Milwaukee's Best.


----------



## Mark Turner

I will be there also. Might even bring the litter with me.


----------



## fish-on

Well now this just might be GOOD hehehehee. Keep digging up those photos and do we have anyone with a projector, hehehehehe.


Oh spankster, we wouldn't do that now would we ,,, hehehehehe :evil::evil::yikes::lol::lol:.


----------



## Spanky

yahoo, shadow puppets, I love that!!


----------



## FREEPOP

Scarlet could bring pictures of trees but I think we'd lose our PG rating.


----------



## Spanky

I think a picture is all that is left of that tree too. If I remember they cut that thing down.

Gotta love a girl with an amagination. Looking forward to seeing you both again. Maybe I could take you guys swimming!!:yikes:

LOL.:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP

She imagines I'm a good guy (well not any more) 

Swimming was more enjoyable than trying not to tangle the lines and keep the fish somewhat behind the boat, a stressful fight for me as I didn't want to be responsible for losing it








[/IMG]

and another good day on the water


----------



## Spanky

I told you guys them bibs are a chick magnet!

great pics John, and real fond memories.


----------



## ybone

nice bibs, nice magnet, and again, nice get-to-gether for a good cause. i will be out of town in north carolina for work. sorry i can't make it and have been to two of the site's outings and wouldn't miss them for anything. will get a donation on the way. 

thanks guys

scott


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Bump for this Saturday!


----------



## mich buckmaster

I have to be honest/embarrased and say that I have been so busy and only visited the whitetail forum that I missed this until Swamp Monster told me last night. It just about made me sick to my stomach. Dan I am sorry but you are a fighter and a great guy. I will try hard to make it, but if not please let me know where I can donate to help. Stein throw me a PM and let me know. I am only about 45minutes away, so I could come by and say hi for a while.


----------



## Spanky

mich buckmaster said:


> I have to be honest/embarrased and say that I have been so busy and only visited the whitetail forum that I missed this until Swamp Monster told me last night. It just about made me sick to my stomach. Dan I am sorry but you are a fighter and a great guy. I will try hard to make it, but if not please let me know where I can donate to help. Stein throw me a PM and let me know. I am only about 45minutes away, so I could come by and say hi for a while.


Sure hope ya can make it. Its been a long time my friend. looking forward to seeing many folks who I have missed dearly.I know there is a ton of hard work going into this. I doubt anyone will be dissapointed. Let's make this a happy time with lotsa laughs and jokes and memories, and leave the doom and gloom of disease at home for the day.I would love that!

You guys can't imagine how excited I am to see everyone again, and even some first time meetings.


----------



## Whit1

Spanky said:


> You guys can't imagine how excited I am to see everyone again, and even some first time meetings.


 
Wait 'til we start sharing "Spanky Stories" :yikes: then ya won't be so excited Dan..........:lol:


----------



## Spanky

I know, my wife has already begun writing her verbal lashing.Did I mention I am a sensitive guy?:shhh:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Dan, I've been sharpening my Schtick for a couple weeks now, better toughen up buddy!:evil:

We also have a ton of pictures rolling in too!

Everything is coming together nicely, this is going to be a great bash! I look forward to seeing everyone there.

Sharing some BBQ, good friends, and doing something to help out a brother, what could be better!


----------



## live2fishdjs

I'll be there to say hello on Saturday. Really looking forward to seeing everyone again.

That place better have a TV:SHOCKED: Mark, Mike, Mark, Bueller, anyone know the answer to that?

Tim-what are we going to do with all of the desserts (no smart aleck fat guy comments)?? Is anything else needed instead?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Darrin, glad to hear you can make it!

The venue, DJ services, all of our meat, salads, veggies, plates, silverware, napkins...etc will be donated for the event by groups and individuals. Pretty amazing really! The M-S forum guys donation will be the desserts for those that choose to bring them. We will have 100-150 people in attendance so we will need a lot of desserts. If every member brings a single portion dessert we will have plenty for everyone. If there are leftovers you are welcome to take some home Darrin.

Other than that I just have 1 need left for 20# of potato salad in case anyone would like to bring that. I was planning on picking that up at Gordon's Food Service on Friday.


----------



## Still Wait'n

live2fishdjs said:


> I'll be there to say hello on Saturday. Really looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> That place better have a TV:SHOCKED: Mark, Mike, Mark, Bueller, anyone know the answer to that?
> 
> Tim-what are we going to do with all of the desserts (no smart aleck fat guy comments)?? Is anything else needed instead?


 
Darrin, there are TV's in the bar area. 3 I think 1 big screen and 2 smaller ones.


----------



## foxfire69

Spanky said:


> I told you guys them bibs are a chick magnet!


There are "Bibs"...and there are "Bib Overalls"?? I know what I'm wearing! Doesn't FOP stand for "Fraternal Order of Police"? Uncle Milt...I will need a ride to the motel! :lol: 
Motel? There aren't any with vacancies that I can find!! Will there be coffee??


----------



## fish-on

Gears ready but i'll need help unloading the truck.I'm just packing the sound system amd mic's so not to much to unload :yikes::evil:. I'll need to set-up inside but thought if'n I get close to a winda I can run a pair of speaks outside too(weather permitting). Have ta see when I get there I guess.Looking forward to seeing everyone and agh,,,, did,,,agh i,,, mention

APPLE BETTY 
:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

A couple things with this event just a couple days away.

I have attached an itinerary to the front page to include a general time line for the festivities.

*Schedule of Events

2pm - 3pm - prep for the bbq event.

Food prep, slideshow, DJ, Silent Auction table, dessert table, greeting table.

3pm - 5pm Guests to begin arriving - I will have a table set up at the entrance to collect donations, I will have name tags, sign in list, information. My wife has offered to assist me at the greeting table.

Be sure to check out the cash bar. There will also be a cooler with lemonade available for the kids at the dessert table.

Check out the silent auction table to see if you would like to bid on any of the items. We have a combo turkey/deer hunt donated by Thunderhead, Some wolf plaques donated by Michael Wagner, A BBQ package donated by Richtee, and Coho's Aim has provided a Stinger Spoon package, and an Offshore Tackle package to bid on. I will bring extra bid sheets in case anyone would like to add any additional items to auction off. All proceeds from auction to go to Dan.

5pm - 7pm Quick Prayer then Buffet style food service. We will need a few volunteers to help out as needed on the food line. Let me know as you sign in if you are able to help out with the food service.

7pm-8pm Roast begins for Dan. I will get us started and then hand the microphone to anyone else who wishes to participate. Let's have some fun with this and don't be shy.

8pm - Last call for silent auction items. If there are no bids on any of the items we will sell them on E-Bay or M-S classifieds to raise money for Dan.

>8:30pm - ? The party will continue. 

Once the final donations are in we will present them to Dan and he can say a few words if he chooses to.

If there are leftovers we can open up a chow line later on in the evening.

We will try to clean as we go and try to clean things up a bit before the last people leave.

*


----------



## Spanky

WOW!!

You guys got this thing figured out nicely. You know I will want to say a few words when permitted. Really humbled by this whole thing.
Don't know what else to say.


----------

